# Cop/Preacher wants to "execute" all Gays.



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes, you read that right. A Cop/preacher , from the pulpit said that he wanted to execute all Gay people. "They are worthy of death," Grayson Fritts said in a June 2 sermon at  All Scripture Baptist Church, a small church in Knoxville that he leads.
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/us/tennessee-preacher-cop-lgbtq/index.html
Granted, this is an extreme case, but I think this is a more commonly held notion by the  intensely "religious". This is also unsettling in that Fritts is employed in the Sheriff's Department. He is quoted as saying about Gays, "We have a bunch of them we're going to get convicted because they have  all their pride junk on, and they're professing what they are, that  they're a filthy animal." 

Maybe Fritts is something out of the Deep South's 1952 past, but do you think there's a place for him in 2019?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> ...Maybe Fritts is something out of the Deep South's 1952 past, but do you think there's a place for him in 2019?



*Absolutely not! He should be fired from his job immediately and be ostracized by his peers. There are too many bigoted and psycho idiots in the world already. Having this extremist gun-toting homophobe "enforcing" the law is an affront to his community.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yes, you read that right. A Cop/preacher , from the pulpit said that he wanted to execute all Gay people. "They are worthy of death," Grayson Fritts said in a June 2 sermon at  All Scripture Baptist Church, a small church in Knoxville that he leads.
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/us/tennessee-preacher-cop-lgbtq/index.html
> Granted, this is an extreme case, but I think this is a more commonly held notion by the  intensely "religious". This is also unsettling in that Fritts is employed in the Sheriff's Department. He is quoted as saying about Gays, "We have a bunch of them we're going to get convicted because they have  all their pride junk on, and they're professing what they are, that  they're a filthy animal."
> 
> Maybe Fritts is something out of the Deep South's 1952 past, but do you think there's a place for him in 2019?



There's a lot of them down there in the bible belt as well as other places. Extremists, fundamentalists, mentally impaired. They can think what they want, but better not put those thoughts into action.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2019)

https://www.knoxnews.com/story/news...-welcome-cracker-barrel-tennessee/1497351001/



A Tennessee Cracker Barrel has told an anti-LGBTQ pastor he and his church are not welcome there.
Grayson Fritts had planned a church gathering at a Cleveland, Tennessee Cracker Barrel.
The company has "zero tolerance" for discrimination and harassment, it says.
Fritts is a Knox County Sheriff's Office detective, although he's no longer on active duty and is taking an early buyout.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 22, 2019)

Let me get this straight:
A Tennessee "*CRACKER"* Barrel  Restaurant has told an anti-LGBTQ pastor he and his church are not welcome there.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 22, 2019)

.

Apparently he is a Bible-believing preacher. Not many of those around these days.. 

Bible law mandates sodomites be executed - Leviticus 20:13

God did execute Sodom and Gomorrah and other surrounding cities.

Btw... in Luke 17,  Jesus refers to the evil end of the age as a repeat of the "days of Noah"  and "days of Lot" [Lot lived in Sodom.] 

 Also in Luke 17, Jesus makes the analogy between the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom  to His own second coming.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2019)

That  sucks !!!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yes, you read that right. A Cop/preacher , from the pulpit said that he wanted to execute all Gay people. "They are worthy of death," Grayson Fritts said in a June 2 sermon at  All Scripture Baptist Church, a small church in Knoxville that he leads.
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/us/tennessee-preacher-cop-lgbtq/index.html
> Granted, this is an extreme case, but I think this is a more commonly held notion by the  intensely "religious". This is also unsettling in that Fritts is employed in the Sheriff's Department. He is quoted as saying about Gays, "We have a bunch of them we're going to get convicted because they have  all their pride junk on, and they're professing what they are, that  they're a filthy animal."
> 
> Maybe Fritts is something out of the Deep South's 1952 past, but do you think there's a place for him in 2019?


In Canada, he would be fired, then indicted. Ostracised. Homophobes not welcome in Canada, at the least he would be facing hate speech charges, possibly more if deemed a possible  threat toward the queer community. He creeps me out.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 22, 2019)

As an atheist, I'm not really up on my Biblical studies.
 So, as Kings X indicates, sodomites are mandated by God to be executed.
So I guess by strict interpretation of Biblical Law, the Law supposedly handed down from GOD;  those who DO NOT execute sodomites are sinners, and thus condemned to hell for their sins?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2019)

In Old Testament It was also acceptable for patriarch to kill his minor children if they offended him, be polygamous, have slaves.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2019)

I have many quarrels with the words of the bible.  I love the Lord but not the man made writings of the bible.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> As an atheist, I'm not really up on my Biblical studies.
> So, as Kings X indicates, sodomites are mandated by God to be executed.
> So I guess by strict interpretation of Biblical Law, the Law supposedly handed down from GOD;  those who DO NOT execute sodomites are sinners, and thus condemned to hell for their sins?




God's Biblical law also requires the testimony of at least two witnesses.  

That's why God sent two angels to Sodom before it was destroyed.

You need not worry about sodomites being executed per God's law by secular governments  here at the evil end of the age.

The irony is...   this world order becoming another Sodom is a huge sign that  Jesus'  second coming is near.

In Luke 17, Jesus said the end of the age would be a repeat of the "days of Noah" and "days of Lot" [Lot lived in Sodom.]  Jesus also said His second coming would be like the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom.

Another irony... in Genesis 9, the rainbow is God's special sign given to Noah promising God will never again destroy via water.  In Matthew 24, God's special sign [rainbow]  heralds Jesus' second coming.  The *watery* green/blue/purple colors of the rainbow symbolize the "days of Noah"... the *fiery* yellow/orange/red colors symbolize the "days of Lot."


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey, the Bible mandates death as a punishment for not observing the Sabbath.  And lots of other sins as well.

This detective/preacher sounds like an extremely mentally ill person to me. It's the "detective" part that has me kind of worried. I assume he walks around armed. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> *Absolutely not! He should be fired from his job immediately and be ostracized by his peers. There are too many bigoted and psycho idiots in the world already. Having this extremist gun-toting homophobe "enforcing" the law is an affront to his community.*





Shalimar said:


> In Canada, he would be fired, then indicted. Ostracised. Homophobes not welcome in Canada, at the least he would be facing hate speech charges, possibly more if deemed a possible  threat toward the queer community. He creeps me out.



Absolutely. This type of thing sickens. Nobody would be able to run a successful business with that mentality here in Canada. We are all for tolerance and acceptance for all as long as you aren’t intentionally hurting anyone.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> In Old Testament It was also acceptable for patriarch to kill his minor children if they offended him, be polygamous, have slaves.


Really? 
One of the main reasons I’ve never finished reading the bible is that I find it so full of violence and controversy. 
It’s not really PG rated.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2019)

Don't bother to change the person at the pulpit rather the followers who are simply looking for an answer. If it weren't for followers dictators would be driving taxis.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2019)

Keesha, yes, really, believe it or not!  Here it is, in Exodus 31:14.

Ye  shall keep the sabbath therefore; for it is holy unto you: every one  that defileth it shall surely be put to death: for whosoever doeth any  work therein, that soul shall be cut off from among his people.


----------



## rgp (Jun 22, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> I have many quarrels with the words of the bible.  I love the Lord but not the man made writings of the bible.




 But yet if there were no "man made" writings of him.....would you know of him? have belief in him?

 Do not know how you could, but perhaps you know better than I ?


----------



## rgp (Jun 22, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Keesha, yes, really, believe it or not!  Here it is, in Exodus 31:14.
> 
> Ye  shall keep the sabbath therefore; for it is holy unto you: every one  that defileth it shall surely be put to death: for whosoever doeth any  work therein, that soul shall be cut off from among his people.



 This and the comment by FuzzyBuddy in post # 9 are exactly why I was never able to wrap my mind around religion period. And of course as such the teachings of it.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 22, 2019)

rgp said:


> But yet if there were no "man made" writings of him.....would you know of him? have belief in him?
> 
> Do not know how you could, but perhaps you know better than I ?


It's called FAITH.  If I'm wrong (which I am not) what harm is done?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Keesha, yes, really, believe it or not!  Here it is, in Exodus 31:14.
> 
> Ye  shall keep the sabbath therefore; for it is holy unto you: every one  that defileth it shall surely be put to death: for whosoever doeth any  work therein, that soul shall be cut off from among his people.



You know Sunny, I don’t understand why religion is so against homosexuality yet the bible is FULL of perverted scriptures.
It doesn’t surprise me too much since it was written so long ago but to keep believing this stuff is mind blowing. Seriously?


Note: my apologies if I’m taking fuzzybuddy’s thread off track but check out these scriptures. They are filed with violence and perversion. 


Samual 6:19-mass murder?
And he smote the men Bethshemesh
because they had looked into the art of the Lord, he even smote the people fifty thousand and three score and ten men ( 50,070 )

II Kings 6:28-29... Cannabism? 
And the king said unto her , what aileth thee?
And she answered , this woman said unto me,
Give my son , that we may eat him today and we will eat my son tomorrow. So we boiled my son and did eat him and I said unto her on the next day, give thy son that we may eat him: and she hath hid her son. 


Genesis 19:31-36.... incest?
And the elder said to the younger , our father is old and there is no man left on earth to come in unto us after the manner of the whole earth. Come, let us make him drunk with wine and let us lie with him that we may preserve seed of our father. And they made their father drink wine that night : and the elder went in and lay with her father but he perceived not neither when she lay down nor when she rose up. And the next day the elder said to the younger, Behold I lay last night with my father , let us make him drink wine also tonight and thou shall lie  with him that we may save seed if our father. They made their father drink wine that night also and the younger daughter went in and lay with him and neither then did he perceive when she lay down or when she rise up. So the two daughters with Lot were with child by their father. 


II Kings incestuous rape ?
And when she presented the meat he took hold of her and said: Come lie with me my sister . She answered him , do not so my brother , do not force me ; for no such thing must be done in Israel . Do not thou this folly 
II Kings 13-14 .... but he would not hearken her prayers but being strong overpowered her and lay with her. 


Peter 2:18 .... perversity and human trafficking  condoned
Slaves must be subject to your masters with all reverence not only to those who are good and equitable but also to those who are perverse. 


Exodus 21:7-8 ..... Sex Slavery condoned 
When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will not be freed at the end of six years as the men are. If she dies not please the man who bought her , he may allow her to be bought back. 


Deuteronomy 25:11-1
If two men are fighting and the wife of one of them comes to rescue her husband from assailant and she reaches out and seizes him by his private parts , you shall cut off her hand. Show her no pity. 


What???


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2019)

Definition of "Intensely Religious:"  Religious WACKO.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You know Sunny, I don’t understand why religion is so against homosexuality yet the bible is FULL of perverted scriptures.
> It doesn’t surprise me too much since it was written so long ago but to keep believing this stuff is mind blowing. Seriously?
> 
> 
> ...



I’ll just comment on this one text, as, well, I’m lazy


It’s pretty basic stuff
He was leading His people out of Egypt, where they’d adopted some mighty strange customs.
I woulda killed ‘em all and started from scratch

But

The Creator has much more patience than me


He worked with them, where they were

But

Had to get their attention

God ain’t no wuss


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yes, you read that right. A Cop/preacher , from the pulpit said that he wanted to execute all Gay people. "They are worthy of death," Grayson Fritts said in a June 2 sermon at  All Scripture Baptist Church, a small church in Knoxville that he leads.
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/14/us/tennessee-preacher-cop-lgbtq/index.html
> Granted, this is an extreme case, but I think this is a more commonly held notion by the  intensely "religious". This is also unsettling in that Fritts is employed in the Sheriff's Department. He is quoted as saying about Gays, "We have a bunch of them we're going to get convicted because they have  all their pride junk on, and they're professing what they are, that  they're a filthy animal."
> 
> Maybe Fritts is something out of the Deep South's 1952 past, but do you think there's a place for him in 2019?



I believe there's a place for everyone in 2019; isn't that what all the social outrage is about?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2019)

win231 said:


> Definition of "Intensely Religious:"  Religious WACKO.



yup


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 22, 2019)

Why is The Church of Scientology allowed to exist? They even have their own TV show. Jim Jones would have fit right in.


----------



## rgp (Jun 22, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> It's called FAITH.  If I'm wrong (which I am not) what harm is done?




   Never said you were, just asking how you would even know [of] him, if it were not for the man-made writings [of the bible] you seem to scoff?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2019)

I can't see much difference between the haters and the people that hate the haters.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions and beliefs until they translate those beliefs into action against another person.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2019)

Most 'gays' are not happy with being different, so this pastor would probably be doing them a favour.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Most 'gays' are not happy with being different, so this pastor would probably be doing them a favour.


WHAT????
Oh my goodness. I’ve known plenty of gay people in my life and they have all been very happy, well adjusted people with a lot to live for. Like anyone else living on this planet who is somewhat different from the norm or average, they tend to get picked on. In my opinion, its the people who experience adversity the most that create the most interesting personalities. They often are more tolerant to the differences in others because of it.

I think your opinion is unfairly stereotyping. 
Doing them a favour?:shrug:

Unbelievable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Most 'gays' are not happy with being different, so this pastor would probably be doing them a favour.



How would you know that  "most gays are not happy with being different"?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 23, 2019)

az jim said:


> i have many quarrels with the words of the bible.  I love the lord but not the man made writings of the bible.



Amen!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2019)

> I believe there's a place for everyone in 2019; isn't that what all the social outrage is about?



C'est Moi, that's true...  until the person occupying that "place" is trying to incite violence against other people.  One person's freedom ends where the next guy's foot begins!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 23, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> Most 'gays' are not happy with being different, so this pastor would probably be doing them a favour.


That's because they grew up under attitudes such as yours.  Who said anyone is happy anyway?  Rosemarie, you are trying too hard to be conspicuous by being obnoxious.  I can see you have intelligence.  I can also see why you're divorced.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 23, 2019)

Pepper said:


> That's because they grew up under attitudes such as yours.  Who said anyone is happy anyway?  Rosemarie, you are trying too hard to be conspicuous by being obnoxious.  I can see you have intelligence.  I can also see why you're divorced.




I wanted to see what the reaction would be!!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 23, 2019)

How mature of you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 23, 2019)

Sunny said:


> C'est Moi, that's true...  until the person occupying that "place" is trying to incite violence against other people.  One person's freedom ends where the next guy's foot begins!



Oh yes.   There's plenty of "tolerance" coming from those preaching acceptance.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’ve known plenty of gay people in my life...




Canada has plenty to know... 
just ask Canada's Prime Minister Trudeau.

*Justin Trudeau Marches In Toronto Pride Parade*

https://etcanada.com/news/467431/justin-trudeau-marches-in-toronto-pride-parade/

*Massive Pride parade takes over downtown Toronto*

https://torontosun.com/news/local-news/massive-pride-parade-takes-over-downtown-toronto

.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 23, 2019)

I've noticed that in the Deep South Bible Belt, homosexuality and abortion are hot topics for sermons in some of the more hell-fire-and-brimstone type denominations.   But you don't hear much about gluttony (check the area obesity stats), greed or adultery ...though divorce and remarriage stats aren't too much different within most churches than those of the general population.   It's like the Texas preacher who advocated homicide charges for women who have abortions being arrested last week (based on his confession)  for raping a teen relative repeatedly over a number of years.   

Those types of sermons play well for a certain crowd because they don't step on the listeners' toes.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 23, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Canada has plenty to know...
> just ask Canada's Prime Minister Trudeau.
> 
> *Justin Trudeau Marches In Toronto Pride Parade*
> ...




Absolutely ! Toronto is known as the most diverse multicultural city in the world, with over 230 different ethnic groups and over 140 languages. 


https://www.blogto.com/city/2016/05/toronto_named_most_diverse_city_in_the_world/


That’s right. Lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender (LGBT) rights in Canada are some of the most advanced in the world. 
Same sex relationships and activity has been lawful since 1969. 


https://egale.ca/so-who-supports-lesbian-and-gay-rights-anyway/


While I’ve never been to gay pride day in Toronto I have friends that go every year and have a great time.
 I’m proud that our prime minister shows support to ALL Canadians. Good for him.

Was there something wrong with that KingsX?


----------



## KingsX (Jun 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Was there something wrong with that KingsX?



Absolutely !


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Absolutely !



What? Should our prime minister not be supportive in the diversity of our Canadians?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2019)

Good for Trudeau! And my kudos to Canada, a much more civilized and intelligent place than the U.S. right now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 24, 2019)

Whenever this or similar comes up, I go back to this scene from West Wing.  Just three minutes, but he pretty much takes down an anti gay bible thumper very well.

<font size="4">



*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2019)

Wow!!!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

Great clip Marie. 
He made the point much clearer than I could. 
Thats right.:clap:


----------



## rgp (Jun 24, 2019)

Didn't like that show, or that guy....But there was allot of truth {IMO} in that scene.


----------



## 911 (Jun 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You know Sunny, I don’t understand why religion is so against homosexuality yet the bible is FULL of perverted scriptures.
> It doesn’t surprise me too much since it was written so long ago but to keep believing this stuff is mind blowing. Seriously?
> 
> 
> ...




I must admit that I don’t know the Bible all that well, but I do remember some of the stories from when I used to attend Sunday School. 

I believe the story in IIKings was when the people were starving and the woman who offered up her son for food was starved so badly that she had become insane. 

I think if Warrigal would help us here, she could straighten this out. She always seemed to know the Bible very well.


----------



## Knight (Jun 24, 2019)

Thankfully as time passes civil laws were & are enacted over riding the mandates in the bible.  People are questioning the bible stories & relying on civil laws then moving away from a fear based way of life.


----------



## 911 (Jun 24, 2019)

I think if Fritts wasn’t a deputy sheriff, he wouldn’t have even made the news. I am sure that there will be some action taken against him. I wouldn’t get too excited about his views. 

He’s just more of a distraction than anything else. His viewports are worthless and not worthy of print.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 24, 2019)

I  got around  all of this  a long  time  ago  by  be coming  an  atheist. Saves  me  from thinking  about  gods.

Simply:  Don't  believe  in them  Huge  waste  of my  valuable  time.  I think  of  more  constructive  things.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 24, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> I've noticed that in the Deep South Bible Belt, homosexuality and abortion are hot topics for sermons in some of the more hell-fire-and-brimstone type denominations.   But you don't hear much about gluttony (check the area obesity stats), greed or adultery ...though divorce and remarriage stats aren't too much different within most churches than those of the general population.   It's like the Texas preacher who advocated homicide charges for women who have abortions being arrested last week (based on his confession)  for raping a teen relative repeatedly over a number of years.
> 
> Those types of sermons play well for a certain crowd because they don't step on the listeners' toes.



Excellent post!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

911 said:


> I must admit that I don’t know the Bible all that well, but I do remember some of the stories from when I used to attend Sunday School.
> 
> I believe the story in IIKings was when the people were starving and the woman who offered up her son for food was starved so badly that she had become insane.
> 
> I think if Warrigal would help us here, she could straighten this out. She always seemed to know the Bible very well.


Thanks 911 but the reason why I added them wasn’t to try and figure out what they meant. My reason for adding them is for the same point Marie made with the video. 

If people are are going to be so religiously righteous by sticking to only certain bible scriptures that support their warped perception, then support ALL the scriptures. You either believe ALL the bible or you don’t and if you do  that would mean you  believe  in mass murder, cannabalism, incestuous rape, perversity and human trafficking, sex slavery and severe punishment. 

If our creator makes us all equal then who are we as mere mortals to pass judgment on such creations?
We are ALL uniquely different in our diversity. No religious or cultural group  is any better than another. Just like every snowflake is different, and every frost pattern. There’s a reason for diversity that we might not be aware of but I’m not questioning our creators intentions. Nobody is insignificant. We ALL belong to the one group called humanity. For one person to inflict their own prejudices of hate and intolerance in the name of the Lord sickens me. 





Marie5656 said:


> Whenever this or similar comes up, I go back to this scene from West Wing.  Just three minutes, but he pretty much takes down an anti gay bible thumper very well.
> 
> <font size="4">



Im not a huge fan of this actor either but he says it so well. 
People can’t take scriptures from the bible and use them for their own hatefulness. 
They can own that one themselves and keep God out if it.


----------



## 911 (Jun 24, 2019)

Kesha: But, the people that you are referring to are in the very vast minority. Now and until the end of time there will be this vast minority of people who have very different beliefs than the vast majority. 

I am sure that you are well aware that an enormous number of murderers that have gone to prison for the rest of their life or been sentenced to death have found God. Even those that have committed crimes against gays, including killing gays have found God. They will and have openly admitted to finding God and also how wrong they were to commit the crimes against these people that they have. 

What we read in the Bible is open to interpretation that Theologians have been debating for ages and will probably continue to do until eternity ends. These chapters and verses that we read in the Bible have been taken from scrolls found before B.C. and then interpreted. Almost every time a new edition of one of the versions of the Bible is released, at least some of the verses have been edited, or reinterpreted. 

I told my Pastor several years ago that I considered the Bible as a work in progress. He told me that I may be right. No one expects everyone to believe every passage written. But, some of the books, like Proverbs or Psalms, is a good book to read when we are feeling alone or needing strength. 

As for those that want to be an Atheist, more power to them. But, what if, what if there really is a God who was the creator. Would you want to be the one to tell Him that you weren’t a believer and that man was created from a spore or however you believe creation began? What’s the harm to being a believer?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 24, 2019)

911;1061490
As for those that want to be an Atheist said:
			
		

> I would trust God more than the imaginings of humans about God.  The harm in being a believer?  Two answers:  1.  Only if your belief infringes on the rights of others, i.e. the Law; and 2.  Having imaginary friends while lying to yourself, which of course is one's own business except in the case of -- and here I refer to #1.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2019)

I loved that show and like Martin Sheen a lot also. I still miss the show.  And I remember that scene. It knocked my socks off.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2019)

911 said:


> Kesha: But, the people that you are referring to are in the very vast minority. Now and until the end of time there will be this vast minority of people who have very different beliefs than the vast majority.
> 
> I am sure that you are well aware that an enormous number of murderers that have gone to prison for the rest of their life or been sentenced to death have found God. Even those that have committed crimes against gays, including killing gays have found God. They will and have openly admitted to finding God and also how wrong they were to commit the crimes against these people that they have.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining that how you did. That made plenty of sense and no I did not know that many murders are committed by those who believe in God 911 , however , I guessed it to be true. Here in Canada most serial killers are ,( have been)  ,  ‘intensely’ religious. 

There is no harm whatsoever in believing in a higher power than ourselves but like Pepper states as have you,  as long as your beliefs don’t infringe on the rights of others.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2019)

Fanatics of any stripe scare me, often they lack the inhibitors which constrain the majority of us.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2019)

> As for those that want to be an Atheist, more power to them. But, what  if, what if there really is a God who was the creator. Would you want to  be the one to tell Him that you weren’t a believer and that man was  created from a spore or however you believe creation began? What’s the  harm to being a believer?



911, you are making the mistake frequently made by "believers," which is describing God as if he were another human being, and a pretty narrow-minded, judgmental one at that. Would the creator (and boss) of the entire universe really need any sort of explanation from us at all?  Would we really need to worry about hurting his feelings, or offending him, as if he were a demanding tyrant? If he didn't want us to believe the findings of science, would he have allowed us to develop scientific inquiry in the first place?

This is how religion keeps its hold over us, by instilling fear about God's "judgement."  But if the universe was really governed by an all-knowing, all-powerful being, wouldn't our thought process (including our doubts) be exactly the way He wants it to be?  We don't need to apologize to the universe for our marvelously human, inquiring minds.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 25, 2019)

I understand why believers think about God, religion, the afterlife, the Bible, etc... but why do atheists feel the need to think about these things. layful:nthego:


----------



## toffee (Jun 25, 2019)

goodness me didnt know that could  still be going on --like from the early 50s=== makes me wonder if he belongs to KKK.. 
HE NEED TO MOVE INTO THE 20TH CENTURY ' caught in a time warp poor soul -- and putting his own life in danger I would say …….why do the people from the town put up 
with such shite...…………..


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 25, 2019)

toffee said:


> goodness me didnt know that could  still be going on --*like from the early 50s*=== makes me wonder if he belongs to KKK..
> *HE NEED TO MOVE INTO THE 20TH CENTURY* ' caught in a time warp poor soul -- and putting his own life in danger I would say …….why do the people from the town put up
> with such shite...…………..



lol - the 50s were in the 20th century - we are now in the 21st century.  I know, I know - it's hard to keep up with all this stuff


----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2019)

People like Fritts can't feel good about themselves unless they've got someone else to put down. And the person, or persons that they choose to put down are those that they perceive to be weaker and more vulnerable than themselves. They will never attack those in power. They are cowards who suck up to the powerful and kick down on the weak and vulnerable.  


They are bullies. Like Johnny Ringo in the movie Tombstone: 

*Wyatt Earp:*
What makes a man like Ringo, Doc? What makes him do the things he does?
*Doc Holliday:*
A man like Ringo has got a great big hole, right in the middle of himself. And he can never kill enough, or steal enough, or inflict enough pain to ever fill it.
*Wyatt Earp:*
What does he want?
*Doc Holliday:*
Revenge.
*Wyatt Earp:*
For what?
*Doc Holliday:*
Bein' born.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

toffee said:


> goodness me didnt know that could  still be going on --like from the early 50s=== makes me wonder if he belongs to KKK..
> HE NEED TO MOVE INTO THE 20TH CENTURY ' caught in a time warp poor soul -- and putting his own life in danger I would say …….why do the people from the town put up
> with such shite...…………..





Buckeye said:


> lol - the 50s were in the 20th century - we are now in the 21st century.  I know, I know - it's hard to keep up with all this stuff


Hahaha. That was too funny. Oh my ribs. Priceless :lofl:


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2019)

.

When I read this topic I think of the "days of Noah" and "days of Lot."

In Luke 17,  Jesus compared the end of the age to those two specific time periods of Bible history and made the analogy of His return being like the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2019)

Kind of hard to avoid the subject, Aunt Bea, at least in this country.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> When I read this topic I think of the "days of Noah" and "days of Lot."



Oh yes. LOT. The guy who had intercourse with his two children? Seems like a nice enough guy :shrug:
Genesis 19: 31-36


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 25, 2019)

toffee said:


> goodness me didnt know that could  still be going on --like from the early 50s=== makes me wonder if he belongs to KKK..
> HE NEED TO MOVE INTO THE 20TH CENTURY ' caught in a time warp poor soul -- and putting his own life in danger I would say …….why do the people from the town put up
> with such shite...…………..



I'd venture to say that the "people from the town" probably are like-minded.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh yes. LOT. The guy who had intercourse with his two children? Seems like a nice enough guy :shrug:
> Genesis 19: 31-36




If you read the story in context... you would know that before the two angels arrived at Sodom,   they had visited Abraham who asked the angels if Sodom would be spared if they found a certain number of righteous.  The Bible contains a lot of irony.  The irony of this story is...  obviously Lot wasn't anyone's ideal definition of "righteous".  Lot willingly lived among the sodomites, offered his daughters to the sodomites and hesitated leaving Sodom even after being told it was going to be destroyed.  The angels had to literally take Lot and his family by the hand and lead [force ?] them to leave Sodom.  They were warned not to look back at Sodom [a sign they regretted leaving Sodom]  but Lot's wife did and died.  * In other words,  the Bible gives us all these sordid details so we would know that Lot and family  [who obviously didn't measure up to God's standard of righteousness]  was the very BEST that Sodom had to offer.*


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 25, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> As an atheist, I'm not really up on my Biblical studies.
> So, as Kings X indicates, sodomites are mandated by God to be executed.
> So I guess by strict interpretation of Biblical Law, the Law supposedly handed down from GOD;  those who DO NOT execute sodomites are sinners, and thus condemned to hell for their sins?



That's why there's a difference - a BIG one - between Church law and Divine law. Evangelicals would be wise to learn the difference; it might change their bigotry to compassion.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> If you read the story in context... you would know that before the two angels arrived at Sodom,   they had visited Abraham who asked the angels if Sodom would be spared if they found a certain number of righteous.  The Bible contains a lot of irony.  The irony of this story is...  obviously Lot wasn't anyone's ideal definition of "righteous".  Lot willingly lived among the sodomites, offered his daughters to the sodomites and hesitated leaving Sodom even after being told it was going to be destroyed.  The angels had to literally take Lot and his family by the hand and lead [force ?] them to leave Sodom.  They were warned not to look back at Sodom [a sign they regretted leaving Sodom]  but Lot's wife did and died.  * In other words,  the Bible gives us all these sordid details so we would know that Lot and family  [who obviously didn't measure up to God's standard of righteousness]  was the very BEST that Sodom had to offer.*


Well clearly our understanding is  differ. What I see is that Lot offered his daughters as a last ditch attempt to preserve the dignity of the travellers who  were being threatened with homosexual rape. ( sodomy) 


If these were so called angels of God, why did they need protecting in the first place?


Yet the entire town was filled with homosexuals!!!! So what were you complaining about again?


The bible is full of ‘irony?’
Irony wouldn’t quite be the word I’d be going for here.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2019)

Just don't  kill  the  one that  I  use !


----------



## Trade (Jun 25, 2019)

Thank God I'm an Atheist.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2019)

.

Another irony... 

This topic serves as a witness that the "days of Lot" are indeed being repeated...  
just as Jesus said would be happening at the end of the age when He returns.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 25, 2019)

You do have a strange situation. If some of the Bible readers are correct that the Bible does direct others to "execute" HOMOSEXUALS, and the civil Law of the Land makes that a crime, what is a "good" Christian to do? Bear in mind there are other so called "sins", whose sentence is death. Does one ignore Biblical Law?


----------



## win231 (Jun 25, 2019)

A disgrace to the badge, the justice system (which is already a disgrace) and to religion (whether you're religious or not).  And, as a cop, he's a wacko with a gun.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Another irony...
> 
> ...


How is it that some Christian’s can justify stories told about the bible to suite whatever purpose they choose?
Its difficult enough  deciphering the intention  behind people’s actions from yesterday let alone some thousands of years ago but here you have managed to fully understand Lots and Gods intentions. That’s amazing. 
So God used these people to show everyone how not to live?


Anyway I’m not planning on debating religion since I’m not religious. 
To me the bible just shows that people throughout history struggled with life, death and mental disorder.....
and still do.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2019)

> A disgrace to the badge, the justice system (which is already a  disgrace) and to religion (whether you're religious or not).  And, as a  cop, he's a wacko with a gun.



Well said, Win, and a good summary. And apparently, any wacko with a gun can justify his own cruelty and violence by picking out selections from the Bible to quote.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> When I read this topic I think of the "days of Noah" and "days of Lot."
> 
> In Luke 17,  Jesus compared the end of the age to those two specific time periods of Bible history and made the analogy of His return being like the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom.


KinsX I'm guessing you truly believe there is a supernatural being called Jesus that is going to show some day. One would think a supernatural being would know everything but for some reason God couldn't find Adam & Eve when they hid in the garden. Genesis 3:9


So you being a kind person I'm hoping you have some special way to warn Jesus not to show up where the Shia Muslims are in high numbers. He might have to battle the Twelfth Imam who has already been born but is hidden and will play a major role with his return in the last days.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2019)

Knight said:


> KinsX I'm guessing you truly believe there is a supernatural being called Jesus that is going to show some day.
> 
> So you being a kind person I'm hoping you have some special way to warn Jesus not to show up where the Shia Muslims are in high numbers. He might have to battle the Twelfth Imam who has already been born but is hidden and will play a major role with his return in the last days.




Ironically, Shia Muslims believe that their Mahdi will be with Jesus when He returns.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 25, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I'd venture to say that the "people from the town" probably are like-minded.



*Genesis 19:31-36 New International Version (NIV)*

 [SUP]31 [/SUP]One  day the older daughter said to the younger, “Our father is old, and  there is no man around here to give us children—as is the custom all  over the earth. [SUP]32 [/SUP]Let’s get our father to drink wine and then sleep with him and preserve our family line through our father.”
 [SUP]33 [/SUP]That  night they got their father to drink wine, and the older daughter went  in and slept with him. He was not aware of it when she lay down or when  she got up.
 [SUP]34 [/SUP]The  next day the older daughter said to the younger, “Last night I slept  with my father. Let’s get him to drink wine again tonight, and you go in  and sleep with him so we can preserve our family line through our  father.” [SUP]35 [/SUP]So they got their father to drink wine  that night also, and the younger daughter went in and slept with him.  Again he was not aware of it when she lay down or when she got up.
 [SUP]36 [/SUP]So both of Lot’s daughters became pregnant by their father.

*!. He was an old man but had no problem with an erection and ejaculation of potent sperm?

2. In both cases all it took was one event?

3.  This is only one of my reasons for no belief in the (Written by fanatic apostles) bible.  I love our Lord but the bible sucks!!*


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2019)

Trade said:


> Thank God I'm an Atheist.



:rofl:  You slay me sometimes, Trade.


----------



## Knight (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Ironically, Shia Muslims believe that their Mahdi will be with Jesus when He returns.


Ah a dynamic duo. 

One to kill infidels. One to sort out the belivers & non belivers. Should be quite a show depending when the returns take place.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2019)

Knight said:


> Ah a dynamic duo.
> 
> One to kill infidels. One to sort out the belivers & non belivers. Should be quite a show depending when the returns take place.



Daniel 12 tells us all is finished when the power of God's holy people is totally broken.  Luke 17 tells us Jesus' return takes place at the evil end of the age during a repeat of the  "days of Noah" and the "days of Lot."... both Biblical examples of societies past the point of no return and God intervened to destroy them.  Also in Luke 17, Jesus compares His coming to the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Ironically, Shia Muslims believe that their Mahdi will be with Jesus when He returns.



Ironically another ironically ? :shrug:

Not the word I would have used


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2019)

AZ Jim, that must have been some really special wine!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 25, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> *Genesis 19:31-36 New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> [SUP]31 [/SUP]One  day the older daughter said to the younger, “Our father is old, and  there is no man around here to give us children—as is the custom all  over the earth. [SUP]32 [/SUP]Let’s get our father to drink wine and then sleep with him and preserve our family line through our father.”
> [SUP]33 [/SUP]That  night they got their father to drink wine, and the older daughter went  in and slept with him. He was not aware of it when she lay down or when  she got up.
> ...



Uh, OK.   But I don't see what all this has to do with my post.


----------



## Knight (Jun 26, 2019)

KingsX said:


> Daniel 12 tells us all is finished when the power of God's holy people is totally broken.  Luke 17 tells us Jesus' return takes place at the evil end of the age during a repeat of the  "days of Noah" and the "days of Lot."... both Biblical examples of societies past the point of no return and God intervened to destroy them.  Also in Luke 17, Jesus compares His coming to the fire from heaven that destroyed Sodom.


That sounds like the same way the kind & merciful creator wiped out all mankind except for Noah & his family. If the references you used are believed then maybe Michael Jackson was onto something when he had all those animals at his Neverland ranch.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...chael+jackson+animals+at+neverland&fr=yfp-t-s

A really faithful person would be Googling for ark building instructions & various animal nutrition needs. 

Or didn't mankind reached that point yet?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2019)

When God drowned all those animals, how did He get rid of the fish?


----------



## rgp (Jun 26, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> *Genesis 19:31-36 New International Version (NIV)*
> 
> [SUP]31 [/SUP]One  day the older daughter said to the younger, “Our father is old, and  there is no man around here to give us children—as is the custom all  over the earth. [SUP]32 [/SUP]Let’s get our father to drink wine and then sleep with him and preserve our family line through our father.”
> [SUP]33 [/SUP]That  night they got their father to drink wine, and the older daughter went  in and slept with him. He was not aware of it when she lay down or when  she got up.
> ...




  But again...the bible is supposed to be the book about "our lord" / jesus & all things religion. How can you say the bible sucks, but you love "our lord" ? If it weren't *for the bible*....how would you ever have learned of him???

As I hear it, religion is not supposed to be a la carte ! One either believes .......or they do not.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 26, 2019)

Again,  ones religious beliefs does not take precedent over civil law in most of western civilization.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 26, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Again,  ones religious beliefs does not take precedent over civil law in most of western civilization.




For centuries, Western civilization based its civil laws on God's Bible laws... and that included lawful execution of sodomites.

But now any sinful perversion known to man can become lawful here at the evil end of the age.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 26, 2019)

KingsX said:


> For centuries, Western civilization based its civil laws on God's Bible laws... and that included lawful execution of sodomites.
> 
> But now any sinful perversion known to man can become lawful here at the evil end of the age.



Evil at the end age? It's been the evil end age for centuries upon centuries already. What's the hold-up? 

What sinful perversions becoming law are you talking about? Oh, wait, let me take a guess. 

It's your kind of religion that makes any kind of belief get taken under your kind of umbrella. 

And I extremely resent that. Your are NOT the voice for everyone else on this planet. 

Belief in good and bad takes all kinds of forms, not just yours.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 27, 2019)

"And that included lawful execution of sodomites." That's a very self righteous statement- sort of like the "lawful" feeding of Christians to the lions.  That's the same thinking which led to the Holocaust. The fact that it happened does not make it correct. Today, people do not live in the First Century BC, so what was appropriate for a agricultural community thousands of years ago is definitely not appropriate for a more evolved society, today. Despite what is written in a book. It is ridiculous to argue that such actions, today, are not an affront to what we hold as sacred.

As an aside. I'm an Atheist. We don't preach. When was the last time, an Atheist Witness knocked on your door?


----------

